# UAE driving license



## CTLOG (May 6, 2014)

I have UAE driving license (abu dhabi) valid until 2nd October 2014. Now I am working in Qatar and planning to come to UAE for work again. Can I renew my UAE driving license after getting my new emirates ID after coming to Abu Dhabi. What is the procedure? Will there be any problem due to emirated ID change ? I appreciate and thank for giving clarifications for this. Tks


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

normally your dl is connected to your visa, so you dont need to do anything until it runs out in oct. i dont think since the emirates id has come it you will need to renew come oct


----------



## CTLOG (May 6, 2014)

*UAE Driving License*



busybee2 said:


> normally your dl is connected to your visa, so you dont need to do anything until it runs out in oct. i dont think since the emirates id has come it you will need to renew come oct


Thanks very much for your information. I will be coming to UAE from Qatar next month. Hope I will be able to renew my DL in October with my new residence visa. Thanks


----------

